# The guys that were selling Matagorda Island Lots



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I am just curious. I remember a few different guys trying to sell 'undivided interest' down there with 'exclusive hunting rights' and that 1/8 of an acre gives you ownership of the whole island. 

Sounds like a scam to me, I was interested a few yrs ago, but it sounded to fishy for me to even waste time calling the guy back after the first conversation. 

Has anyone bought any of this or known anyone who has? I know that I have hunted waterfowl on the peninsula on more than one occasion and I know of many people that have. I just want to know if anything ever came of that situation.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

there are people still selling. I see no reason to buy unless you want to hunt deer/hogs out there or build a cabin. waterfowling......get in, get out.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I know two people that have.*

Both have built dwellings and use them frequently.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

worse thing that coulda happened to that island... the island in POC from cedars to greens looks like a mess of mexican huts.. only more elaborate of course.. LOL 

totally screwed up the cedars in my opinion.. 

no more "private" pristine shorelines and unobstructed view over the island..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

J's got that right. But nature will take care of all the shantys in time.

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> J's got that right. But nature will take care of all the shantys in time.
> 
> TH


hopefully before it keeps moving and turns pringle lake into a clear lake

I hadn't fished that place in over 10 years due to crowds then... now it is a whole new universe... I felt sick seeing all the development on that island... yuck! what an eye sore.. even the floaters.. shame.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*One day there will be problems*

Eventually there will be problems, with undivided interest you can not claim one inch of that island as your own and or restrict others from entering what you build, doesn't matter if you own 50% percent undivided interest or 1/10000 percent undivided interest, matter fact you could buy one of those 1/4 acre that I see for sale all the time, cut that 1/4 acre into 50 parts and have 50 .005 acre tracts, then sell those very small parts of undivided interest, now those buyers could build, hunt, fish or really do whatever on that whole place just like anybody else that has undivided ownership on that island. 
You do not buy acreage when you buy undivided interest, you only buy a percentage of ownership in the whole place, meaning you have access to ever square inch of the property, plus it could be one partner or a million partners.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

It would be a shame to see potlickers run amuck on that island. I used to drive the runway with Jimmy Crouch for doves, his Suburban had zero brakes. We had to drag our feet like the Flintstones to slow down. Like 100 yards before reaching the harbor. Lots of doves in October, that's for sure. Maybe a storm will wipe away the over-building. The Cedars are a mess....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> J's got that right. But nature will take care of all the shantys in time.
> 
> TH


 *** Yessir, all good things resolve themselves in time!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a real mess... and a bad business venture...


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*There is always that element that thinks they are*

smarter than everyone else. The truth is they are only a few brain cells short of being criminal, thus in a situation like being described they persevere, due to their willingness to ignore their impact on others.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

"due to their willingness to ignore"

I would think not! The opportunity to sell infinite amounts of access is not ignored but counted on in a small minds eye. JUst took a little craftier eye and mind set than the the one before this one and the ability to ignore one's consience (sp) if they had the afore mentioned road to begin with. Not likely in these cases.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

fishnstringer said:


> smarter than everyone else. The truth is they are only a few brain cells short of being criminal, thus in a situation like being described they persevere, due to their willingness to ignore their impact on others.





speckledred said:


> "due to their willingness to ignore"
> 
> I would think not! The opportunity to sell infinite amounts of access is not ignored but counted on in a small minds eye. JUst took a little craftier eye and mind set than the the one before this one and the ability to ignore one's consience (sp) if they had the afore mentioned road to begin with. Not likely in these cases.


Ok, what the hell are you two talking about?

People in POC have built places on Matagorda peninsula for generations. Building South of the big jetties is a newer thing, but it's different than it was, so you hate it? 
You figure they need a HOA and some rules?


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

http://houston.olx.com/matagorda-peninsula-tx-island-living-waterfront-ocean-bay-hunting-fishing-paradise-iid-46651196

Here is the reason I posted earlier on this thread.

An associate of mine went in with some of his co-workers on one of the small parts of undivided interest, I think like twelve of them split the 1/4 acre, "not sure if they bought it from the guy above or not" But like I said earlier they did not actually purchase a 1/4 acre, they purchased a very-very small percentage of undivided interest in the whole 5000+ acres.
When they recieved the deed they divided that percentage of undivided interest into 12 seperate deeds of even smaller parts of undivided interest, one to each of them in their name. Their deeds show the percentage of undivided interest they own of the full 5000+ acre's. 
Which means you have just as much right as anyone else on the island, no matter what percentage they own.

Now all 12 of these guy's have lifetime access to the island, Can build whatever they like, wherever they like, plus they can even divide their parts into even smaller parts and sell them if they like to recover their investment or maybe even make a few bucks if they like.
If you read the description in the guys ad, it says "Through common courtesy your place is considered private", I guess he threw that in there to cover his butt, because nothing in the 5000+ tract of land is private if you are have any part undivided interest in the tract.
You cannot do anything about it "legally" if someone else decides their going to use your place when your not there or even when you are there.
If you deny them access they can even sue you for it.

Once their is enough people out there the common courtesy will more than likely end, and their will be to many undivided interest owners to ever partition the property.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd like to get a steak tonight, but I'm a little short. Anyone want to buy in? Undivided interest in a ribeye anyone? Makes about as much sense.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

*I do*

I bought 1/4 acre interest out there and there are fewer people than you think that are out there. The main reason, there are only two ways to access the land, boat or plane (helicopter), and there are no public services which means you are on your own when it comes to electricity, water, sewer and building a shelter. That is much harder than anyone can imagine. It takes a lot of hard work to get a shelter up, and it's very expensive to haul equipment and building materials out there. Also, there is the risk of a storm destroying all your hard work and I don't believe you can get insurance for your stuff. A lot of people start out with the idea of having a place there but once they start, and reality sets in, they give up and don't go out there anymore. I love it out there. There are no crowds and it's so peaceful. Of course it has its negatives, but the positives outweigh the negatives IMO. I will gladly talk to anyone who is interested in interest out there (just pm). Also, you have to pay property taxes on your land, it's not much but you have to pay. A lot of people have negative thoughts and postings here but unless you actually have interest you have no idea what it's like. But the more negative talk and thoughts make it better for me and others who enjoy it out there.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> I bought 1/4 acre interest out there and there are fewer people than you think that are out there. The main reason, there are only two ways to access the land, boat or plane (helicopter), and there are no public services which means you are on your own when it comes to electricity, water, sewer and building a shelter. That is much harder than anyone can imagine. It takes a lot of hard work to get a shelter up, and it's very expensive to haul equipment and building materials out there. Also, there is the risk of a storm destroying all your hard work and I don't believe you can get insurance for your stuff. A lot of people start out with the idea of having a place there but once they start, and reality sets in, they give up and don't go out there anymore. I love it out there. There are no crowds and it's so peaceful. Of course it has its negatives, but the positives outweigh the negatives IMO. I will gladly talk to anyone who is interested in interest out there (just pm). Also, you have to pay property taxes on your land, it's not much but you have to pay. A lot of people have negative thoughts and postings here but unless you actually have interest you have no idea what it's like. But the more negative talk and thoughts make it better for me and others who enjoy it out there.


What happens if say 50 people fail to pay the property taxes? Does the whole thing go up for tax auction and everyone loses their interest? If everyone else has to make up a shortfall for someone not paying the taxes, do the people who fail to pay still get access? How is access monitored?


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I cannot answer the tax evasion question but if you cannot pay $50 then you have larger issues in life. When I'm out there I rarely see more than 5 people and if I talk to anyone I generally ask where their camp is located. Plus everyone is driving a vehicle so unless you have access I wouldn't believe you are going to pay hundreds of dollars to have a vehicle barged over. It's up to the individual on monitoring who comes and go.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, I didnt mean someone not having the ability to pay, I meant someone who lost interest and just didnt pay because they dont use it anymore. I see people talking about buying a 1/4 acre and the splitting it 12-15 ways so that each person pays 100 bucks or so. I can see people who dont use it anymore walking away and blowing off the tax debt...


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

They have been selling interest out there for years so your scenario has probably come up in the past but I have no evidence to prove it. Like I said earlier, it's not for everyone and if you believe it's a risk then no need in buying some interest. It's that simple.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not sure what the level of risk is, thats why I was asking an owner. Sounds like a cool place, but I dont want pay 2500 bucks to use something everyone else paid 200 bucks for. Seems like they would not allow splits after the original deed was filed.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

The risk that I believe is the greatest is a storm. I'm not worried about people on the land who don't belong there because as long as someone comes ashore to look around is fine by me. However, once they cross the line of breaking into a camp, vandalism or stealing then I have an issue with that person or persons. Most people I have talked to who are out there have had no issues and I haven't had any issues. Remember there are two sides of land, one south of the big jetties and one north of the big jetties where the airfield is located. Since I have my camp on the north side I generally don't worry too much about the south side since I rarely go there. One thing also, on each side a person makes that their home so they have a large interest of keeping people who don't belong there off. I have been very happy with my purchase and the best thing is that I didn't pay some fat cat thousands of dollars to have my little piece of Texas coast.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

If you would like to take this to PM, I am good with that. I would like to know who you bought through so I could contact them with my questions. Personally, I think being able to have access would be pretty cool, but there are some questions I have based on rumors I have heard about regulatory issues out there....


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

*PM*



Jim Martin said:


> If you would like to take this to PM, I am good with that. I would like to know who you bought through so I could contact them with my questions. Personally, I think being able to have access would be pretty cool, but there are some questions I have based on rumors I have heard about regulatory issues out there....


PM me. I will try to answer all of your questions.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I helped build a camp on the peninsula in the early 80's between the old water tanks, not too far from Earl Smyth's place by the tarmac. It was built on an old pump slab and built to last!
Most people kept their vehicles in sheds near the old harbor on the South Shore back then.
The place sold for $35,00. or so maybe ten years ago.
It's a great spot but a lot of time, money and hard work!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

there was never a house or development next to the cedars and inside the slough spot to the right of it until the last 10-15 years or so.. it looks like chit and they ruined a great fishing spot with development.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

One thing I was wondering about it, on that ad they sell quarter, half, and full acres: if it's undivided interest with full access, why would anybody buy anything but a quarter acre?


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

The place was origionally set up with 1 acre lots. The guys that are selling 1/4 acre interest are just dividing these lots up to make a profit off of what once was a good resource. 

There are some people who stay down there 90% of the time and they will ask to see your deed. If you have less than 1 acre they will not be very "helpful".


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jeffsfishin said:


> http://houston.olx.com/matagorda-peninsula-tx-island-living-waterfront-ocean-bay-hunting-fishing-paradise-iid-46651196





RRbohemian said:


> The risk that I believe is the greatest is a storm. I'm not worried about people on the land who don't belong there because as long as someone comes ashore to look around is fine by me. However, once they cross the line of breaking into a camp, vandalism or stealing then I have an issue with that person or persons.


What are you going to do if someone is hanging out on your patio or sleeping in a bedroom? Call the matagorda peninsula sheriff to run out in a boat and deal with them?

According to the article of lots for sale in the above link... it is all PUBLIC... courtesy is the only thing keeping someone away from a structure built on public land..



> *Through common courtesy*, Your structure is *considered private* and is off limits to everyone else


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

JoshJ said:


> There are some people who stay down there 90% of the time and *they will ask to see your deed*. If you have less than 1 acre they will not be very "helpful".


for what? see a deed to be able to walk on that island or go do something on it? is the island private now? don't think so.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> for what? see a deed to be able to walk on that island or go do something on it? is the island private now? don't think so.


Yes it is. Hence the DEED.

The Northern half is owned by 2 or 3 families. The Cullens being one of them. The southern half has been divided up into the undivided shares.

There are deeds and you do pay taxes. I believe that makes it private.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, so the whole island sorta private ... interesting.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

im in to buy a share of a share


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

think i'll go down there, stub my toe...and sue every one of the owners.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

legal septics ???????????????????????????????????it will come someday


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Josh J looks to be talking about Matagorda Peninsula and Infamous J looks to be talking about Matagorda Island.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

999 said:


> Josh J looks to be talking about Matagorda Peninsula and Infamous J looks to be talking about Matagorda Island.


they're all islands right? I am talking from cavallo pass to greens... I didn't know it was all "privately" held... my lack of knowledge on the subject.. undivided interest makes it a club I guess more than anything

check out this picture.. how cool is that.. fenced in and all, their own private beachfront


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

999 said:


> Josh J looks to be talking about Matagorda Peninsula and Infamous J looks to be talking about Matagorda Island.


Yes I am taking about the "Peninsula". The island starts at the pass and goes south to cedar bayou. The island is all owned by the Refuge.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> they're all islands right? I am talking from cavallo pass to greens... I didn't know it was all "privately" held... my lack of knowledge on the subject.. undivided interest makes it a club I guess more than anything
> 
> check out this picture.. how cool is that.. fenced in and all, their own private beachfront


Correct. The land from greens to cavallo is the prtion that is an undivided interest. North of greens to the Colorado is owned by the Cullens and 1 or 2 other families. They also own more than 50% of the undivided portion.


----------

